# For Anne



## Gerald (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,
A track with French horn, and others...
Thanks for listening,
Gérald


----------



## Hannes_F (May 1, 2016)

Wow. More of that please


----------



## Groctave (May 1, 2016)

Impressive... Félicitations !


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 1, 2016)

Nice orchestrational effects, though there is no coherent writing line but I like it. But: Your French horn is far to up front in that mix. It has too much body also in comparison to the rest. Either way what you want here,go and work on that mixing thing.


----------



## Altine Jackson (May 1, 2016)

I'd say the Orchestra mix is fine. The placement of the French Horn is not standard, but considering the title I assume it's meant as a French Horn feature, so it's not particularly strange for it to be placed more forward in the mix (with more "body"). I'd personally place it just slightly further back with a thinner stereo field so it doesn't sound _quite _so huge though.

Mix aside, I very much enjoyed the composition!


----------



## muk (May 1, 2016)

As always your mockup is first rate Gerald. Very well done. I do share some of Alex's reservations though. For my taste the prominent instruments are too close. The horn and the piano seem to be placed very close, and at the exactly same spot (front center). That sounds a bit odd to my ears.
May I ask how you created depth in your mix? To my ears it sounds a bit like only two lines of instruments. There's one line in the front (horn, piano, solo violin), and one line in the back (strings, choir...), but no real separation of depth. That's but a minor grip on a very high level though. Overall I think your mix is good.

What bothers me a bit more is that I can't lock on to any structure at all. Your orchestration is fantastic, but the places the melody goes seem to be arbitrary. At least me, I can't recognize a clear intention or development. The music seems to be aimless, which makes it hard to lock on to it and to memorize it. After listening thrice I still can't whistle anything past the opening motif. Not a problem for underscore, but as you call it a theme I would have wished it were a bit more clearly structured.

Anyway, mockup and orchestration are top notch. You clearly know what you are doing, so just take away whatever might be helpful from my comment and ignore the rest.


----------



## Gerald (May 1, 2016)

Thank you very much to all for listening! and for very, very interesting and constructive feedback, I made some corresponding corrections...about the structure, you're right Muk and Alexander, I let myself go in all directions , without goals... Oups!
Thanks again
Gérald


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 1, 2016)

muk said:


> As always your mockup is first rate Gerald. Very well done. I do share some of Alex's reservations though. For my taste the prominent instruments are too close. The horn and the piano seem to be placed very close, and at the exactly same spot (front center). That sounds a bit odd to my ears.
> May I ask how you created depth in your mix? To my ears it sounds a bit like only two lines of instruments. There's one line in the front (horn, piano, solo violin), and one line in the back (strings, choir...), but no real separation of depth. That's but a minor grip on a very high level though. Overall I think your mix is good.
> 
> What bothers me a bit more is that I can't lock on to any structure at all. Your orchestration is fantastic, but the places the melody goes seem to be arbitrary. At least me, I can't recognize a clear intention or development. The music seems to be aimless, which makes it hard to lock on to it and to memorize it. After listening thrice I still can't whistle anything past the opening motif. Not a problem for underscore, but as you call it a theme I would have wished it were a bit more clearly structured.
> ...



I share the same opinion but thank you for doing a detailed comment here. I hadn´t that much time this morning and thought to add some more details:

I think the orchestration is really nice and that is definitely a highlight in this track, also the way how he phrases the horn and how it interacts with counterpointing string lines. The only thing is that mixing issue that the F Horn doesn´t sound like coming from the sound more like above the sound which has to do with the reverberation and room placement here. But the biggest issue I see in his track is the lack of a main motif and the overall structure. I am not sure what or where exactly the main statement is. Is there one? I would guess the 13 seconds to 24 seconds. So that is a good statement but yeah..then there comes something else which is out of the context. And that is practically throughout the whole piece: To much random wirting. So, I say like Hannes: Wow! but wow to the great colors and nice treatment of the orchestral textures, but composition wise here really doesn´t work that well. I always say with such normal emotional tracks: Less is more. One Idea, Repeat idea, b Section, A Section. Finito. Try first to master those easy thing then you can go and write more complex arrangements


----------



## rayinstirling (May 1, 2016)

I wonder, can Anne be complex in character like many women I know or have know? 
This is an excellent piece and sure beats some other media composers work I've listened to since reading the mail here 
All right......not some but certainly one.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 1, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> I wonder, can Anne be complex in character like many women I know or have know?
> This is an excellent piece and sure beats some other media composers work I've listened to since reading the mail here
> All right......not some but certainly one.



Talking of yourself?  Or do you feel uncomfortable when for instance I but also others mention reasonable flaws which are obviously not a strong point in such a composition.
You know it is not here about: "Who beats who". Does that make sense to you? I hope so. Look those critics are meant in the sense to help and to improve somebodys work. I want to add something, maybe that is also new to you but who really knows: Often good advices come from listeners who are not even musicians or composers because they listen to such music not from a producer / composers point of view (which is a good thing) and so they focus on different aspects - just for instance if the music touches them or if they are able to comprehend and follow and find something in there - so they are not drown into details or technical things. Does that also make sense to you? If so please tell me: Do you see no flaws regarding motif establishement,its development and the overall structure of that theme. It is no question that this track is well done regarding technical treatments (besides the F. Horn issue), orchestral colors, textures and phrasing etc., but does this track work when you reduce it to the piano? Tell me that, and tell me if so, why or why not, Raymond Kemp Stirling. So by saying that all: Keep *such comments to yourself* because they don´t contribute anything useful to the conversation here! Understood? Hope so!


----------



## muk (May 1, 2016)

Ray, Gérald look... The piece is excellent, as is the rendering and the mix. It really is. I always enjoy Gérald's work and learn from it. I hope that much was clear from my post. And yet I am of the opinion that there is one recurrent theme in his work: a certain lack of understandable structure. It is only a minor thing compared to the many, many qualities his music and mock up skills posses. Still it is something that I think could be improved upon in the long run. It is an awesome piece of music that shows better craft than many things you hear around, and I think it is professional quality. Yet there were two minor things I thought could be even better.

I tried to give a reasonable, reasoned, and politely stated opinion. Recently I feel that constructive criticism is neither appreciated nor welcome on this forum. All that people are looking for is mutual, unanimous applaus. Fair enough, there is more than enough in this work that can be applauded. I'll try to stick to these points and keep the rest to myself. Small wonder few people try to give constructive feedback in this subforum. All that springs from it is ridicule.


----------



## Altine Jackson (May 1, 2016)

Muk, your post at least seemed (to me) filled with relevant, constructive feedback. Which is something this part of the forum needs. I can't speak for any of the others, but in my praise I was saying the same as your opening statement: the piece is excellent and pleasant to listen to. You raise very valid points though- I noticed a similar kind of wandering structure in Gérald's recent Duduk piece.

Calling it a theme then leaving us with no memorable melody or lasting impression of a very specific texture is definitely problematic, but if I were to ignore the title and listen to the piece without that expectation I do like it... Though, as you said, that would have given me an impression of underscore.

Anyway, what I'm getting at is when others remark on finding a piece enjoyable to listen to they don't necessarily mean that it's perfect. Nor does it mean a positive comment after criticism is a subtle condemnation against any suggestions.

*Edited out my assumption about someone else's post. Leaving the rest of the words above intact since they were somewhat relevant.*


----------



## rayinstirling (May 1, 2016)

Alexander, I'll need no other reminder about keeping out of your way 
Should I expect a knock at the door?
I can't deny it was your work that had me questioning your advice.
Me? I'm just a hack and I know it and admit it.
Kind Regards
Ray


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (May 1, 2016)

rayinstirling said:


> Alexander, I'll need no other reminder about keeping out of your way
> Should I expect a knock at the door?
> I can't deny it was your work that had me questioning your advice.
> Me? I'm just a hack and I know it and admit it.
> ...



You know practically nothing about the work I do and what I have done thus far, and so do me a favor and keep such personal opinions to yourself because they don´t contribute here anything useful or even help Gerald. I don´t know who you are and I don´t care since your initial comment. You didn´t showed here anything useful instead of just critizising other people(in that case me) while questioning my opinion / advice without giving any reasonable argumentation related to the context and my initial comment. Instead of that you just come here to show presence even if it is not related to subject. Honestly Ray, I don´t think also that Gerald here needs your opinion about my music at all because its not the matter of conversation here. Look and when I need it I will ask for it. You know maybe I didn´t make it clear but I really think Geralds piece is nice and well done, but just hailing here everything just because.. of because of whatever there is no reason and that doesn´t help anyone. With my feedback I wanted to help Gerald rethink a bit about his track ecspecially related to motif and structure and I was polite and also said what I liked. While also three other people here share that same opinion as well you come across and just stink around. Expect a knock at the door? No..Ever watched Stone Cold Steve Austin performing the stone cold Stunner? Dude..and thats the bottom line because I say so! No Regards.


----------



## Altine Jackson (May 1, 2016)

I'll stay out of direct replies since it doesn't concern me, but I edited my post out of respect for your intention, Ray.


----------



## Gerald (May 1, 2016)

Hey Guys, there are no problems for me with comments  , this piece is a little work without specific goals , I think you 're all right , and I find these constructive comments. ok I change tittle, now "For Anne" (my daughter ) I just wanted to bring tenderness and sweetness with a little track, nothing else, Thanks to all for listening!
Gérald,


----------



## novaburst (May 1, 2016)

Nice piece, what library did you use, or is this a secret


----------



## cAudio (May 1, 2016)

Really nice music! I like that there's no obvious theme or structure, the short theme at 14 sec, repeated at 1:14 and 1:50 is enough to make the music recognizable. To me the whole piece has a weightless character, with instruments flowing in and out. And I enjoy that the tempo isn't to strict, like its being conducted, yet it moves forward. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## novaburst (May 1, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I want to add something, maybe that is also new



+1


----------



## lux (May 1, 2016)

This is nice, Gerald

Mockup could be improved a bit but the music itself is pretty much descriptive to me, and I liked what I saw. I'm curious as well to hear which libs you used here.


----------



## germancomponist (May 1, 2016)

Gerald said:


> Thank you very much to all for listening! and for very, very interesting and constructive feedback, I made some corresponding corrections...about the structure, you're right Muk and Alexander, I let myself go in all directions , without goals... Oups!


There is nothing wrong with doing so! You don't "have" to do this or that! You do not have to have always goals! Just do and enjoy what you like to do!
Very often, a result sounds much better when you didn't use your mind.


----------



## Gerald (May 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Nice piece, what library did you use, or is this a secret


Not "classified", Mainly: cinematic strings2, and 8dio for strings, HBrass and samplemodeling for Horns, berlin woodwinds....Thanks for listening and keep cool my friends!
Gerald


----------



## markleake (May 2, 2016)

Hi Gerald, I really love this piece. The others are right in that there is not a strong theme... but, some of your repeating motifs on the horn I think really make up for that very well. I've listened to it a few time now, and I find myself thinking I wish I could write like you do. I am learning (very slowly) to get more expressive, but have a long way to go to be able to write like this. Well done and thank you for posting it.

Edit: Given conversations about 8dio string libraries in other threads, I'm curious... what 8dio string library did you use specifically, if you are willing to share?


----------



## Gerald (May 2, 2016)

markleake said:


> Edit: Given conversations about 8dio string libraries in other threads, I'm curious... what 8dio string library did you use specifically, if you are willing to share?


8dio/Adagio/violin
Thanks for listening


----------



## patrick76 (May 2, 2016)

Gerald said:


> Hi all,
> A theme with French horn, and others...
> Thanks for listening,
> Gérald




Beautiful stuff. Great work creating the mood.


----------



## Hugh Harrer (May 2, 2016)

Great work.
Subscribed to your SoundCloud page and checked out your web page, also.
I agree with others here that there is a lack specific melodic motif and development in this and some of your other work (not all). I tend to be very focused on that in my writing.
However . . . I don't mind it at all here! The feel, the flow IS the motif. Gently floating down a river . . . the scenery changes but the river is constant . . .

Wonderful.


----------



## Gerald (May 2, 2016)

Hugh Harrer said:


> The feel, the flow IS the motif.


Thank you Patrick and Hugh for this words! Often my musical Credo...


----------



## Niel (May 3, 2016)

Nice piece, soungs great, very well composed and mixed.


----------

